# completed cane



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I like the unique shape of the Diamond Willow. I had some issues fitting the handle but I am happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Another sweet looking piece Randy. Is it a tough wood to work with?

We are heading out west in a few weeks I have to keep an eye out for some of that diamond willow as well as black cottonwood bark, lodgepole pine and aspen.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

A very interesting and unusual piece. I like it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Another sweet looking piece Randy. Is it a tough wood to work with?
> 
> We are heading out west in a few weeks I have to keep an eye out for some of that diamond willow as well as black cottonwood bark, lodgepole pine and aspen.


Not bad to work with debarking it is a bit of a pain but it will carve well. Hope you all have a great trip.


----------

